# Cypripedium parviflorum var. parviflorum comeback



## JPMC (Mar 20, 2017)

Here is this year's effort form a plant that I have had since 2008. It was doing very well and then last year it had only 5 flowers. This year it's up to 11 flowers. Not quite where it was, but on the mend. I guess that we're all allowed to have bad years.





[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## eggshells (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice, mine is still buried in snow.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice, bring it to SEPOS. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JPMC (Mar 20, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Nice, bring it to SEPOS. Thanks for sharing.



The blooms will fade by then. They only last about a week.


----------



## abax (Mar 20, 2017)

Beautifully grown plant and a delight to see this time of
year. WOOHOO!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 21, 2017)

Looking awesome, as always. How are your lichiangense and segawai doing this year?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 21, 2017)

Maybe because the pot is small, but this seems tall? Is this because the lower light from being "forced"?


----------



## JPMC (Mar 21, 2017)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Looking awesome, as always. How are your lichiangense and segawai doing this year?



Thank you. The lichiangense seems fine. It has been taken out of the refrigerator but has not broken through the surface though the new growth looks healthy when I dig down to see it. The segawai now has 8 growths, an increase of two over last year, but no flowers. The growths look healthy so I assume that this is a vegetative year.


----------



## JPMC (Mar 21, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> Maybe because the pot is small, but this seems tall? Is this because the lower light from being "forced"?



Could be but it seems healthy. The plant is taller than in previous seasons but it gets the same light as my cattleyas. I try to keep all of mine in the refrigerator as long as I can, but this one is usually the first to start growth so get it to the light as soon as it is 1 inch tall.


----------



## TrueNorth (Mar 22, 2017)

Very cool! What medium are you growing it in? You must have a big fridge!


----------



## JPMC (Mar 22, 2017)

TrueNorth said:


> Very cool! What medium are you growing it in? You must have a big fridge!



It's the mix used by Gardens at Post Hill. A combination of seramis, perlite, and stalite.


----------



## Don I (Mar 26, 2017)

Beautiful.
Don


----------

